# League of Legends 2016 REWIND



## DGMPhotography (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey folks...

I know there's a small audience for this kinda stuff on TPF, but figured I'd share anyway. I just uploaded my 2016 REWIND video for League of Legends!

Check out out! And likes/comments on Youtube help a lot


----------

